# hornworm/silkworm pod question



## Colorcham427 (Nov 29, 2009)

hey all,

any of you ever bought a hornworm or silkworm pod? well, these little cups have a plastic mesh that is stapled to the bottom of the plastic deli cup. the staple is huge. what type of staple gun would be used for this? any help would be much appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Orin (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm guessing something similar to this:

http://packagingandfastening.pinnaclecart....57&amp;parent=0


----------

